# Bathurst 1000



## ash150288 (Apr 28, 2010)

Its fast approaching and if anyone knows of anywhere I can catch the Bathurst 1000 in Vancouver, my first guess is mooses downunder but if you know otherwise thats great because I havent missed it since I was a kid... So please help me! CHEERS
Ash


----------

